# Acrylic Nails....how long do you keep yours on?



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey i was wondering how many of you here who wear acrylic nails get them filled? How many times will you have them filled before ripping them off and getting them re-done? In the summer i had them on and got them filled once but after they grew out again, they look awful so i ripped them off and got them back on just a few weeks ago. So i'm wondering how many fills do you go for before removing them and get a brand new set? Thanks!!!


----------



## Christina983 (Nov 20, 2007)

i change mine every 2-3 months but sometimes indivudual ones need replacing before then


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 21, 2007)

i dont get mine filled because they get too long and weird looking so i usually just peel them off and wait. I dont get acrylics often though i get like 3 sets per year- if that.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Hey i was wondering how many of you here who wear acrylic nails get them filled? How many times will you have them filled before ripping them off and getting them re-done? In the summer i had them on and got them filled once but after they grew out again, they look awful so i ripped them off and got them back on just a few weeks ago. So i'm wondering how many fills do you go for before removing them and get a brand new set? Thanks!!!_

 
I never rip my nails off, it's a waste of money, I don't want to have to pay to get a set put back on. I have been getting acrlyic nails on and off when I had the money for fills, if I dont have the money, I wont keep the nails. I have them on right now and I've had them since May of 07, so thats... 7 months. I havent ripped any of them off, because like I said, waste of money haha. I get fills every 3 weeks probably. To make my nails look refreshed between fills, I bought a acetone based nail polish remover and a capping clear polish (which is the clear polish my nail tech puts on my nails to shine them up) and I use that in between my fills if they are starting to look a bit dull. It helps A LOT. Make sure you talk to your nail tech though before using a nail polish remover or capping polish on your nails, depending on the type of acrlyic used, you may need different kinds of products.

Also, if the color on your acrylics is airbrushed, I don't think you can use this trick. I have actual colored acrylic on the tips of my nails, its not just an airbrush finish. For example if I had pink, it's actually a solid pink tip all the way through. It's not just a coat of pink. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 21, 2007)

When I wore mine (P&Ws), I never soaked them off unless I felt the pink was no longer true to color, or I wanted to change them entirely (like glitter or colored acrylic). It was too much of a pain.


----------



## Jacq-i (Nov 21, 2007)

I had a set, but then I decided to give my nails a break for a couple of weeks, so I had them taken off.

Then I got another set, but I pulled them off two weeks later because my nail tech had done a bad job and I didn't want to go back to that salon...

I didn't have time to find another salon, then I didn't have $85+ ($50 manicures + $35 fills + tip) to spend every month on my nails, since I was only working one day a week, while in school.

One of my classmates has gorgeous nails... As soon as I start working again I'm going to her salon!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 21, 2007)

Jacq-i said:


> I didn't have time to find another salon, then I didn't have $85+ ($50 manicures + $35 fills + tip) to spend every month on my nails,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_I didn't have time to find another salon, then I didn't have $85+ ($50 manicures + $35 fills + tip) to spend every month on my nails, since I was only working one day a week, while in school.
_

 
u should just get fills if they are acrylics- uve been ripped off- and yea fills shouldnt be any more than 20 tops. cuz to get the nails in the first place is around 20-35 anyway. u have been royally screwed sweety. i wouldnt pay that either no wonder u stopped getting them.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 25, 2007)

Prices vary, depending on skill, products, and time. Sure, if you're going to a typical in-&-out corner salon, you'll pay $20. But, it is not out of the ordinary for reputable techs to demand top dollar.....and get it.


----------



## sitasati (Nov 25, 2007)

wow...35 is way too much for fills. I used to get mine filled every two weeks but then I stopped wearing acrylics. I think I like my nails without acrylics.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 25, 2007)

i got mine done in may for my holiday and they stayed on the whole 2 weeks... plus an extra week n a half then my bfs sister did infills for me [i got the whole things done for free coz shes a nail tech]  and they stayed on about 5 more weeks.. i could of kept them on longer but i had to take them off coz i was gna go to beauty school n u werent allowed anything on ur nails


----------



## wordgirl (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Prices vary, depending on skill, products, and time. Sure, if you're going to a typical in-&-out corner salon, you'll pay $20. But, it is not out of the ordinary for reputable techs to demand top dollar.....and get it._

 
Agreed. My nail tech charges me $24 for a fill because I've been with her so long ... otherwise it would be upwards of $30.

But she never charges me for replacing a nail that gets lost, or for French manis - things that less expensive salons routinely charge for. And she does my nails _exactly_ the way I want them.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Dec 4, 2007)

I only get them filled once before i get a new set, because or else they start to lift and look like crap


----------



## amoona (Dec 4, 2007)

I usually get mine filled every two or three weeks. My nails grow fast and I hate them being long.


----------



## Angeleyes29832000 (Oct 12, 2016)

WOW! I have only started paying attention to my nails late in life,, never did when I was younger, was a;ways a tom boy, but now that I have time, the kids are grown and gone, and not so hard to keep my nails looking nice, I've gotten into them. I live in SE Ky, and I pay $35 for full set and $20 for fills!! And I thought that was high for someone to "paint my nails", so started doing research , watching utube videos of professionals, as well as watching the lady who did mine in the salon, teaching myself.. I even ordered one of those fake hands so I could practice on it, and believe me, I practiced a LOT before touching one of my fingers! But for the last year, I have been doing my own at home.. all over $35/$20..
Here's a sample of what I've been doing to myself. I like mine just long enough to look good, but not long enough to interfer with my keyboad or such. . I'm no professional, and I know they're 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 not that salon perfect, but for the money saved, I'll settle :


----------

